# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  I Put My Kinetic Rope Inside The Spare Wheel

## MattJ

Finally got around to trying this little trick that popped into my head a month ago. I have always wanted to find a place to keep my kinetic rope since it would be super helpful if I ever need to yank another vehicle out of mud or snow. But it's too big to fit under the second row seats in my JKU, where I keep my winch controls, recovery tool kit, ARB tire repair kit and an emergency blanket. And it doesn't fit in the Dirt Bagz that are on the sidewalls of my rear cargo area. That's where I keep my flat tow rope, spare fluids, cargo straps, spare tools and other miscellaneous stuff like duct tape and extension cords.

Since I couldn't stand the idea of the kinetic rope being the one piece of gear that would roll around loose in the cargo area every day, I was considering making some mounts to coil it on the ceiling or wrap it around the rear roll cage somehow.  But then I got the idea of using a long, weather-proof nylon bag and coiling it into the spare wheel well. And it worked! Since the bag is dark grey, it disappears into the spare wheel and isn't really noticeable. It doesn't interfere with the back-up camera and it's also theft-proof since there's no way to remove it without unlocking the tailgate. But when needed, it's easy to yank free.

Others may have figured this out before I did, but I wanted to share this simple trick . . . especially with snow on the way!

----------


## joemcd

That's a good idea. Also after it's used you don't have a messy wet rope inside.

----------


## Lumpskie

I think this is a cool idea too.  Is it pretty easy to get the rope in and out of there?  Also, which rope is that? (looks kind of like a Bubba but I'm not sure)

----------


## MattJ

> I think this is a cool idea too.  Is it pretty easy to get the rope in and out of there?  Also, which rope is that? (looks kind of like a Bubba but I'm not sure)


It was actually VERY easy to get rope into the wheel well.  I was too lazy to take the shovel out of my tire carrier, and I was still able to do it.  The rope is similar to a Bubba Rope, but I bought a generic version on Amazon since it had some good reviews:

----------

